# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Dog Food

## AmithS

Hello Everyone,

I have a real off topic subject  :Smile: 

I have been trying various different brands of dry\pellets dog food over the last few months as I have 6 dogs from 5 months old to 9 years old.

I would like to read your opinions on which brand of dog food is good quality and good value for money.

Thanks,

----------


## geraldenek

i used to buy hills for my dogs and have 3 and it just got out of hand in terms of feeding all the pets per month so i changed to lushan for dog food and are really happy with the results - not sure if you guys get in Gauteng

i don't know the nutrition they are suppose to get - but if i look at their fur, skin and teeth it is still the same as on the hills food and they still have more than enough energy

----------


## murdock

the vet also recomended hills...but for that price...the dogs would only be able to eat once a week...i have been using pedigree...add chicken necks or boil chicken bones etc in rice and add it to the pellets.

----------


## Citizen X

I have two fox terriers, a short legged one Romeo and a Long legged one Lancelot. They enjoy their Boss Dog food by Promeal. I buy 7 cans of the 820 g per week. I give them half a can a day mixed with a small amount of rice and a few pieces of chicken or meat. Promeal's Boss is very competitvely priced, it's far cheaper than Husky. My dogs enjoy both the steak and beef flavour. I've got fussy characters, they plain refuse to eat the dry pellets/chunks and if you give them that they go on a hunger strike and they like all moody and upset with you!

----------


## Martinco

I am using Ekanuba for my 2 dogs but at the price it is a total ripoff !   :Mad:

----------

tec0 (01-Oct-12)

----------


## jasonpat

Is It help your dogs to grow up more healthy.

----------


## leah tait

If you are looking for a feed that will give excellent results at reasonable prices, try Jock from Afgri Animal Feeds.  You will be amazed at the difference in your dog, especially when it comes to skin and overall wellbeing.  When comparing to Hills they also have a premium product called Grandeur, which has all the additives that Hills offer, but for half the price.  My dog has suffered with skin problems his whole life, and i have tried all vet ranges even skin specific ones.  In two months on Jock he is looking better than ever and all the scratching and hair loss is gone.  For the first time in his life he has a full coat of hair and his whole demenour has changed!

----------


## tec0

Supplementing dog food keeps your dog healthy.  Essentially I used to give my dog Epol and cooked chicken. Just remove the skin and fatty stuff also the bone "it is not good for bigger dogs". It is cheaper then all those little sauce bags you get.  I also used to give him beef the real deal with his dog food. Again cheaper than the sauce as you dont have to buy premium grade beef.  The perfect menu for a lazy Bull terrier.  :Smile: 

I miss him so much.  :Frown:

----------


## Citizen X

> Supplementing dog food keeps your dog healthy. Essentially I used to give my dog Epol and cooked chicken. Just remove the skin and fatty stuff also the bone "it is not good for bigger dogs". It is cheaper then all those little sauce bags you get. I also used to give him beef “the real deal” with his dog food. Again cheaper than the sauce as you don’t have to buy premium grade beef. The perfect menu for a lazy Bull terrier. 
> 
> I miss him so much.


I tell you tec0, my two boys make my life meaningful! They add to my life and are very much a part of my life!

----------


## tec0

> I tell you tec0, my two boys make my life meaningful! They add to my life and are very much a part of my life!


Those who have owned a bull-terrier will tell you without blinking how special they become. They are not just dogs, they become your friend literally. Yes they are not for the “new dog owner” I know how to train dogs so I can handle them. That said when they poisoned him they poisoned a family member a friend. He died in my arms, I wept like a child. I will never get another dog.

if I find the person that poisoned my dog my the gods have mercy on his soul for I shall not....

----------


## Blurock

> the vet also recomended hills...but for that price...the dogs would only be able to eat once a week...i have been using pedigree...add chicken necks or boil chicken bones etc in rice and add it to the pellets.


The vet gets a kick-back on Hills, so of course they will recommend it.

----------


## tec0

Just remember most stuff that gets processed into dog food is not that wonderful when it comes to quality. Simple low grade meat “still fit for human consumption” is cheap to buy and is of a higher quality. Chicken you can get the very best already cooked for between R20 and R30 and all you do is a bit of deboning and removing of fatty parts. My dog used loved it!!! I highly recommend the beef “same quality they make the biltong from with the yellow fat” 

Yes the cost is not that low but be honest why would you feed your best friend, companion and or family member anything less than the best? It is nice and fresh.  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

Old Rambo passed away recently at the ripe old age of 15. He was fed lean chicken, a little rice and peas. As a snack he had some quality chunks. He was in a very good condition, but had heart failure and became deaf and blind.

----------


## tec0

I am sorry to hear that Blurock. 

I miss my dog... The house feels so empty at night you don't hear him sneaking around anymore and he was a pro at stealing my snacks....  He was a good friend

----------

Blurock (09-Oct-12)

----------


## jimmyjjohn

Sometimes I lie awake at night and think of the perfect pet.The perfect pet is a fluffy pink unicorn that farts rainbows and then flys away singing ''Pink fluffy unicorns dancing on a rainbow!Pink fluffy unicorns dancing on a rainbow!''

----------


## Dave S

I started my pups on Eukanuba, but they developed exema (spell check?) and their stools were very runny, with repeated flatulance, then we switched to good old Pedigree, their stools were bigger and more firm, their farting stopped and they're in good nick again. 

Also, the method we use to feed is not what normally happens, we don't feed at a given time/quantity, we just fill their bowls when they are empty and the dogs snack throughout the day so they never get to the stage where they are hungry, caution, if you go this route, it must be from when they are pups to supress the instinct to eat all their food in one sitting.

I find from experience that they don't become overweight using this method and they seem to be much happier and they don't beg for as many titbits. We have used this method with all our dogs (2xFox terriers from pups died at ages 12-yrs and 16-yrs, liver cancer and heart failure respectively). Currently we have 2x Jack Russels, from pups they are now 4-yrs (Dam), and 2-yrs (Sire).

----------


## Pap_sak

My dogs get Montego senior. The one dog (staffie cross) started having problem with his joints at an early age (3/4 years old) and the added glussamen (sp?) really helps. It's the first time I have every seen a change in diet physically doing something and made me really think about what I eat.

I have no problem giving my dogs chicken bones from store bought/ KFC chickens. These chickens are around 3 months old an the bones are very soft and do not splinter. Even my little 4kg girl wolfs down leg bones with ease.

Our dogs have food 24/7. Our dogs do regulate what they eat, the girl is on the skinny side and boy is slightly over weight - but certainly not in a dangerous way. Means we do not have to be back for meal times and we can leave them for 24hr in the garage/house if need be.

Due to dog theft and poisoning our dogs have never spent a night outside or day if we not there. For security dogs are better indoors anyway.

----------


## AmithS

I agree, started my 9 year old boerboel on Montego Senior, the added Glucosamine and Chondroitin made a huge noticeable difference in her movement.

Sadly she past away last month at 12 years old from cancer  :Frown: 

Was very traumatic for our family

----------


## Lester

May be you can try Hills. My dogs like it.

----------


## pjppjp

Have 3 Great Danes. Have bred them in the past. Have tried many, many foods and was very concerned about reports of saw dust being used as a bulking agent. Finally found Jock Multistage, the answer to our concerns. Energy...coat shine...wet cold noses. Could not wish for more!

----------


## Summerloving

In Germany I used "Mac's" dry food. My Dog loved it.

----------


## AmithS

Can anyone remember the name of the dog food that was created\manufactured by a couple from Durban a few years back and predominantly sold in kzn?

----------


## SharonPride

Are you maybe talking about Montego

----------

